# Ford to final kill the Excursion



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

It seem Ford is final killing its big land yatch after giving it a repreve a few years ago

http://money.cnn.com/2004/12/13/pf/autos/bc.autos.ford.suvs.reut/index.htm?cnn=yes


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

Tarkus said:


> It seem Ford is final killing its big land yatch after giving it a repreve a few years ago
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/2004/12/13/pf/autos/bc.autos.ford.suvs.reut/index.htm?cnn=yes


i wonder if it will really die this time...or is another 2002?


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

PLM-1 said:


> i wonder if it will really die this time...or is another 2002?


From what I have read in that article and others, sales are down and dropping even more making its future look bleak.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I see a few of them with plows from time to time. Personally, I think they are a neat vehicle but I don't see a whole lot of them anymore. There's a ton of the yukons, tahoes, and explorers around though.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

The "green" people (enviromentalist) have been very hard on the SUV and Fords image somewhat because of it. It has the worst MPG of any SUV made and that is not a nice label to have today.


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

PLM-1 said:


> i wonder if it will really die this time...or is another 2002?


This should be it. The new extended expy or whatever it's going to be called will be out soon to replace the excrusion.


----------



## QMVA (Oct 9, 2003)

To the Excursion!  The greatest SUV ever :salute: It will be missed.



At least by me that is.


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

It won`t be back because that plant is going to be tooled up for increased Super Duty production.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

If fuel prices spike again yet higher in the future, they may have to retool yet again too.


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

its a shame there discontinuing the excursion i have a 2000 v10 except for ball joints it been super reliable 12mpg on the highway doesnt help either
john


----------



## Heron Cove PM (Aug 4, 2003)

Figures, I waited all those years for Ford to come out with a competitor to the Suburban, and one big enough to hold a diesel. Now that I have saved up enough and can almost afford one, they are going to discontinue it.

It's the story of my stinkin' life!


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

QMVA said:


> To the Excursion!  The greatest SUV ever :salute: It will be missed.
> 
> At least by me that is.


By me too. We have a 2000 and it has been an excellent rig. All we have ever did to it is replace the alternator once, put new bolts in the turbo (super duty problem also) and replaced the door lock actuators. Other than that it has been a trouble free rig. We figure it should make it to about 300,000 without any big trouble so maybe by then Ford will have another large SUV available. Heres to the X  

Here is ours..


----------



## QMVA (Oct 9, 2003)

That looks awsome. It looks like its lifted or is that just the angle.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I see alot of "homeboys" driving them also.


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

QMVA said:


> That looks awsome. It looks like its lifted or is that just the angle.


4" lift, 35" tires

Boss, Those guys are the ones that are lowered 4" and have 20" wheels with low profile tires. Mine is the "*******" version.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

Iam glad they are getting rid of them, who needs a gas sucking SUV to drive to work and back everyday. Total waste of gas to produce a personal use vehicle that is built like a ford superduty. They are way too big. If you need a truck for work fine, if you are doing some plowing and/or towing fine,otherwise
why in the world would you need such an expensive vehicle to buy and real expensive on gas. No Point!


----------



## FIREDUDE26 (Jan 17, 2003)

*cja1987*

So what is your point? Every vehicle on the market is a waste unless you have a use for it. I have a 03 excursion and i use it to pull my camper and haul my kids. If i didnt have the kids i wouldnt have the excursion.


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

cja1987 said:


> Iam glad they are getting rid of them, who needs a gas sucking SUV to drive to work and back everyday.


My X has NEVER burned one single gallon of gas. Mine has a Diesel engine and does not burn anymore Diesel than any Super Duty truck on the road. It is about the same thing as a Super-Duty with a canopy. At 16-18mpg around town it gets better mileage than any rig I own.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

FIREDUDE26 said:


> So what is your point? Every vehicle on the market is a waste unless you have a use for it. I have a 03 excursion and i use it to pull my camper and haul my kids. If i didnt have the kids i wouldnt have the excursion.


I have 3 kids but I do not use a land yatch to run errands around town with and without them. I use something a lot more economical for that and save the "boat" for weekends or trips and get a lot of years of use out of it that way too.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

FIREDUDE26 said:


> So what is your point? Every vehicle on the market is a waste unless you have a use for it. I have a 03 excursion and i use it to pull my camper and haul my kids. If i didnt have the kids i wouldnt have the excursion.


My point is just what I said, was it that hard to understand?

Who would need all that truck for daily transportation, which is what 99% of excursion drivers use them for. If you have a use for it, like towing the camper, as i said in my original post i guess you can "justify" (not that you have to its a free country) having one.


----------



## ShannonS (Dec 11, 2003)

Well maybe he likes the ride or stature of the rig. personally i would love to have one of those baby's. Love the big rig, I am used to driven Mack's and cat all day long don't criticize him on his taste or his love for the brute just get your Geo metro lovin but out of the way.


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

For those of you that are sad that there will be no more diesel suv, fret not. The new extended expedition will be offered with a diesel; or so the rumor mill has it. Long live the big suv's! 

EDIT: there are spy shots of the new truck floating around on the web.


----------



## FIREDUDE26 (Jan 17, 2003)

lownrangr said:


> For those of you that are sad that there will be no more diesel suv, fret not. The new extended expedition will be offered with a diesel; or so the rumor mill has it. Long live the big suv's!
> 
> EDIT: there are spy shots of the new truck floating around on the web.


Ford just announced a 300 million retooling of the Michigan truck plant where they make the exped now, i believe they will getting the new extended versiuon ready. Besides When i buy a vehicle i dont look at fuel economy i look for comfort and style. I have 2 trucks (94 f-250, 03 f-350), excursion and a mountaineer. I sometimes think about buying a little gas saver but then i realize that it wouldn't be any fun to drive.


----------



## landstroker51 (Dec 15, 2004)

The Excursion is not in the same class as a Tahoe or Suburban or Explorer or anything anyone else makes.
Its all by itself. And if Ford decides to stop production it must mean they have something new to replace it with.


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

yeah firedude, I live about 1/4 mile away from the Mich Truck Plant and they have already begun adding to the plant itself. I think the only extended ones that have been made came from the Dearborn since I haven't seen any in Wayne...yet.

Here is a spy shot, it's not all that great: http://www.thecarconnection.com/index.asp?article=7781


----------



## FIREDUDE26 (Jan 17, 2003)

I know, i work next door at wayne assy, i have been over there driving around and seen nothing yet. A friend told me last night they are working on one in the pilot area in dearborn.


----------



## 351crules (Oct 30, 2003)

cja1987 said:


> Iam glad they are getting rid of them, who needs a gas sucking SUV to drive to work and back everyday. Total waste of gas to produce a personal use vehicle that is built like a ford superduty. They are way too big. If you need a truck for work fine, if you are doing some plowing and/or towing fine,otherwise
> why in the world would you need such an expensive vehicle to buy and real expensive on gas. No Point!


last time i looked the usa is a free contry. so if people want to buy it it, it is there right. treehugger


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

We have many Moose up here and many reckless drivers on slick road. My wife drives our kids everywhere they go in our X. I would not feel they were safe in anything other than a big vehicle. Them Sierra club people and other tree huggers that don't like my family being safe can just go climb one of there tree's. Have you ever seen a car hit a moose? Here ya go...


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

351crules said:


> last time i looked the usa is a free contry. so if people want to buy it it, it is there right. treehugger


Problem is we all has to breath the same air and drink the same water too.


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

Nope we have our own air and water supply up here and both are very clean..


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

Crumm said:


> Nope we have our own air and water supply up here and both are very clean..


Not realy because I have never found that magic wall that keeps your air there and mine here.


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

You've never heard of the magic Alaskan bubble that keeps all your dirty air away from us? Where the heck have you been??


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

I love how people can be so critical towards others for what they drive. Why should I have to explain to anyone why I drive what I drive. Do I need someone's approval? Hmmm... nope. 

EDIT: this wasn't directed toward anyone in specific. Mostly toward the people who drive little Toyotas and crap like that and complain about trucks and SUV's but then they ask for you to move couches and things like that with you truck. Ever see people at Lowe's or Home Depot loading 2x4's in their little car? Funny!


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

lownrangr said:


> Why should I have to explain to anyone why I drive what I drive. Do I need someone's approval? Hmmm... nope.


Good point!! We do live in a free country..

By the way I did see a environmental type trying to load a half a sheet of plywood and several 2X4's along with several panels of lattice on top of his little gas saver. It was quite entertaining how he was running string under the hood and back bumper then around through the windows to try and secure it all to the roof. I doubt he made it out of the parking lot.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

Crumm said:


> You've never heard of the magic Alaskan bubble that keeps all your dirty air away from us? Where the heck have you been??


Those "bubbles" bring the cold air down here every winter.


----------



## GTL Inc. (Sep 21, 2004)

*Excurison*

Yes i will admit to owning an Excursion. On the day i got mine i had driven some other trucks from Ford and did not just plane like them. So i drove the real beast and just went a head and got it .

Once home with this tank in became the envie of my neighborhood and it did not take long for a few more to show up 5 with in the next six months.At this time gas was not a factor.

Then we started making changes too it 5 TV's stronger stereo system in it real good bass set up and the list just went on and on just as many toys that you could put in this thing, and Limo tint from the drivers door all the way back with double sheets of security firm applied to it, man it was dark had a video cam in the back so you could back up.

We use to drive from Apopka to Atlanta during the winter , took the truck on many vacations in ran great 40 gallon fuel tank 12 mpg city or highway, fill up in Florida run all the way to Atlanta with out stopping for fuel.

I went back to work for a new company in the area , and had people that i worked with that were jealous of me because i drove a truck that was loaded, heck i  was not jealous of the Benz, they drove? I say drive what you like and to #$%&* with every one else.

Sold it and bought a Chevy, started working for my self again and now looking for 3500 HD Dually with all the toys in it  :waving:


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

I have a 14 year 4x4 suburban that can go over 550 miles on one tank of gas (40 gallon tank) with little effort and will consistantly yeild 16 to 17mpg on road with A/C and sometimes even a bit more. It is in great shape and I plan to run it for at least another 5 to 7 years too. It is our travel vehical. If it had gotten 12mpg I would have dumped it long ago.


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

Well thats good to know there Tark. 13.75 mpg isn't all that good though. My X is a Diesel that gets 16-18 around town and well over 18 on the highway. We can go over 700 miles on a tank.

Speaking of the suburban why haven't they ever got the flack that the X does. I haven't really looked into it close but I once heard that the X is 1" longer than a suburban and like 2" taller. Whats the big difference?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

:crying: :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

:crying: isn't going to bring the X back.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

GOOD


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

351crules said:


> last time i looked the usa is a free contry. so if people want to buy it it, it is there right. treehugger


I said in an above post that this is a free country do what you want, did you read it? 

Iam not a "treehugger", how would you know anyways, you have never met me, i could call you an a$$ hole but I won't since i don't know you. I think gas milage is somethig to think about though not only for the environment but for me, money. I understand you people in moose & snow country, you guys need the very large excursions or something like it or if you plow or tow with it, and diesel is a great option. The problem is around here (10 miles out of Boston) people use the gasser excursions to drive to their office job and back. They don't even tow a boat or anything in the summer. Do you really need it? NO. I have no problem with SUV's, I like the explorers and mountaineers and the jeep cherokees. I think the expeditions and excursions are too big and unacceptable on gas. I care alot for the environment, but nobody who owns an F-150 and a Cherokee and plows and tows can be accused of being a treehugger. I would be driving a prius if i was an extreme liberal but iam not. The envronment is important to me but iam not going to stop plowing and burning gas, nobody in America or anywhere else wants to radically change their lifestyles by riding horse and buggy. Some vehicles are just unacceptable around here and people geting 12 MPG highway and not using the vehicle for anythig but transportation is a problem. The blame is on Ford as well for pushing those vehicles. I think they should stick to the superdutys, the F-150s and the explorers. The superdutys can suck all the gas they want, every superduty around here has a plow mount on it.


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

i would like to thank all the tree huggers and economy minded people
for buying econo-boxes. this way they'll be enough gas for my excursion
plus if i get into an accident i have a better chance of walking away.
john


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

Statistically though you are more likely to be in that crash in a big SUV and far more likely to roll over in it too. Not worth it to me for every day driving.


----------



## ShannonS (Dec 11, 2003)

Dont you have a suburban? that's 14 years old? ok so thats an 1990 model? Hows the smog equipment holding up on that baby? Bet ya cut those tubes running from the exhaust manifolds to the air pump and whatever they run to. And is the cat plugged? maybe just alittle? These Ford x's you are bashing are more friendlier to enviroment then yours is! Think about it, you burn more oil than a newer X, cause you can go 5k before changing oil in the diesel, you only 3k, and I bet there is a bunch of blow by happening and you just cant understand where the oil is going. Maybe on the floor of you garage? on the drive way? I would think that your Burban is alot harder on the enviroment than any X is. Thank you for listening.


----------



## ShannonS (Dec 11, 2003)

And as far as your statistics go yeah i may role with mine but you are gonna die in yours.


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

ShannonS said:


> And as far as your statistics go yeah i may role with mine but you are gonna die in yours.


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

HAHAHA, that's an awesome pic!!! Serves them right.


----------



## ShannonS (Dec 11, 2003)

see what i mean


----------



## ChicagoSnow (Oct 29, 2001)

I have a 02 Excursion with the 7.3PSD............. I love my truck! My wife drives this truck(not suv.........lets be real) she WILL NOT let me convert to a 100% work related vehicle. My Excursion has a plow mount that simply acts as a back up plow truck in case one of our other plow vehicles are down. 

As far as safety goes, I would MUCH rather spend a few dollars more per week in fuel than worry about some jag*** hitting our vehicle and causing some life threatning injury to my family! OF COURSE it is possible, anything is possible...... but the odds are that if you hit me in my Excursion in any less of a vehicle than a 1/2 ton truck/chassis the odds are against you. I view the investment in my vehicle as a form of "life insurance".

So to all of you critics out there, it is your choice to drive what you like as it is mine, keep your opinions to your self!


----------



## ShannonS (Dec 11, 2003)

As far as safety goes, I would MUCH rather spend a few dollars more per week in fuel than worry about some jag*** hitting our vehicle and causing some life threatning injury to my family! OF COURSE it is possible, anything is possible...... but the odds are that if you hit me in my Excursion in any less of a vehicle than a 1/2 ton truck/chassis the odds are against you. I view the investment in my vehicle as a form of "life insurance".



Well put life insurance


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

I'll post a picture of the new extended Expedition for you, I call on Ford Motor and Visteon and frequent the Michigan Truck plant and the Vehicle Operation plant on Oakwood at least once a week, they have a new extended Expedition in there, I sat in it two weeks ago cause I had 3 Expeditions in the past and I was curious how they are. The back portion of the Vehicle Operations is the Pilot Plant, this is where all the new trick Ford stuff is. Its pretty nice, odiously there is more room in the back to compete with the Suburban but not the room of the X  . Other than that it looks just like a longer Expedition, they are going to offer the same thing in the Navigator as well to compete with the GM high end version. Personally I don't see anyway they will fit a 6.0 liter in there but what do I know.

I think this thread should end here, you just about discussed everything about the Excursion and I found myself reading about gas milage, re-title the therad, " I'm a MISER and cars that use alot of gas BAD " but that's just my .02 cents worth


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

here is the photo I've seen. Big deal, it's a crappy shot... spy shot


----------



## glenspot (Aug 11, 2004)

IMO its too bad they are killing it.

We have an expedition, and its all well and good, but basically has NO storage when we have the whole family on a trip. I was thinking about getting an Excursion next time, for the added space.

But, now who knows. BIGGER is better. Our gas milage stinks, but oh well.

Glen


----------



## jcmjclem (Nov 28, 2004)

I always laugh at the land yacht sized comments about the Excursion. It serves a purpose for the people who need it! If you purchase it for something other than the designed purpose, than that is excessive! Last time I check USA was about excess! Why do you think Ford named their SUVs the ex-plorer, the ex-pedition and the ex-cursion. If there is a demand there will be a supply! If you want to drive an Opel hatchback or a VANAGON to transport the family, move to Europe. One more thought, does anyone remember the Grand estate, Grand Safari and the Torino LTD wagons. I grew up in the third seat of those Land Yachts!!!! They served a purpose! There was demand! Long live the Excursion! GM is praying for the demise of the Excursion!!!! Just a couple of thoughts!! All this writing I need a beer!!!


----------

